

Ask HN: As startup founder, how do you know what people want? - peeyek

i have following this awesome lecture http:&#x2F;&#x2F;startupclass.samaltman.com<p>I think that every success startup like airbnb, stripe and others is start from &quot;make something people want&quot;(of course, is known widely as ycombinator.com tagline). So i think, the most important step is to know what people want.<p>Please give me advice,thanks!
======
emcarey
Talk to your users! Before we started building our product, we spoke to
hundreds of people in our target audience. We asked them their needs, their
problems, and most importantly - what they wanted. We could zero in our
solution to their problem by uncovering what they wanted most. So go talk to
everyone you can about your idea and see what the audience you want to serve
thinks about it.

------
mc_hammer
try to get 10 customers and then email them and ask what they like/dislike
about ur startup

------
minimaxir
You ask them.

